# bull whiting are in



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

the daughter and i caught over 30 nice whiting today.thinking of going back later.she caught a couple over 14 inches.many were over 12 inches.caught on head on shrimp,folly area.

also caught 2 nice 17+ in trout also on the shrimp.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Where did you fish???..ocean??? were the rest of the whiting over 12 in.??:fishing: of course as long as the hook is set I 'don't care how big a fish is...


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

This post sounds awful familiar Your name must be willy. Congrats on your catch I had a similar day with the whiting at Edisto a couple weeks ago. Your daughter had me beat as well Sounds like a great day.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice, congrats. Folly Beach is down near Charleston right? Hopefully next week they'll be up near MB.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

yeah chum thats me.they are biting good,but better in the river than the surf.not sure why this is.i caught some off the pier last night,but no size.but,at bowens island i caught some big ones as you know from my other post.

good fishin especially on light tackle.10 lb test with a 1oz sinker,long j hook,head on shrimp-a whole shrimp on hook.

smooth,i dont know when they will reach myrtle area.i would think about now.


----------



## Hipster Doofus (Oct 4, 2007)

*Whiting regs*

I couldn't find anything on the SC fishing regs.... but are there any size or catch limits on whiting? I hope to get out there this week?


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

no size limit or minimum and no limit.i wish they did have one though.i remember bigger fish some years back,but there are still some bigguns to be had.good luck.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Will be heading out to try them Thursday-Friday. Hopefully they are there. 
What size hooks do you use? And a whole head on shrimp isn't too big? I usually use half or smaller peices...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Long shank j hooks, maybe 2/0 at the largest will work for you. I use 1/0 circle hooks because I'm lazy and let the fish hook itself.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Dang boys! I'm up in Hatteras with my mouth watering waiting on the whiting!! Don't catch 'em all and send a few bigguns my way!!!


----------



## Hipster Doofus (Oct 4, 2007)

I spent a couple hours fishing on Pawleys Island this morning. I caught one small whitting and two small sharks.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

i have been steadily catching good ones the last few weeks.this latest front came thru and slowed it some.planning on trying again tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

went today and caught 20+ again.this time i fished the big sandbar at south isle of palms.(right by breech inlet)also caught 3 trout,2 on grub(doa cal series rootbeer/chartreuse paddletail)1 on mirrolure,catch 2000 ec color.
biggest trout was 17,the biggest whiting 14,though there was 2 or 3 of them that size.people fishing the inlet didnt do well at all,atleast not the ones i asked.i was the only person fishing front beach all day.

i also gave my new whiting rig a good test-6ft ugly stik medium fast with a old school ambassadeur 1000.worked real nice.will becaome my flounder rig next month.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats. Got any tips for catching whiting from the beach? I just catch a dozen or so dogfish before I give up and leave...put me on a pier and I do fine.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

fresh shrimp.try peeling it instead of leaving the shell.i always use a j-hook with only a 1oz pyramid on a clear hand tied leader.i use clear because i dont think they see it and spook.i dont use a big rod either,just a 6ft ugly stik with a ambassadeur 1000 with 10 lb test.i see people throwing out too far also.they are usually right behind the first set of breakers.if you are fishing an inlet with deeper water it really doesnt matter.but,in the surf i think inbetween the first breaker and where the waves behind that peak is the spot.and the usual-look for the troughs and holes.hope this helps.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I'll keep that in mind next time I'm out in the surf.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

give it a week or so and try huntington beach.the whiting ought to be around there by then.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

went to iop today and got squat.i think the front that blew thru threw it off again,but thats sc.


----------

